# [Video] Rubik's cube tutorial



## rubikmaster (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi everyone, I just made a tutorial on how to solve the Rubik's cube. I know it's very long but just please try to take the time to watch at least a few minutes of it or at least send it to a friend who doesn't know how to solve the cube. I would really like to hear your opinions on it.  Oh, and please don't forget to watch the special ending at 32:11.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice work, didn't watch every word, but I liked what I saw.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 29, 2012)

Good tutorial, good point of view, but I do have to say, there are a ton of tutorials out there. However, this might be one of the better ones.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jul 29, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Good tutorial, good point of view, but I do have to say, there are a ton of tutorials out there. However, this might be one of the better ones.



Thank you for your positive feedback. I'm really glad people like it.


----------



## ncube (Jul 29, 2012)

good job! what's with the random voldemorts?


----------



## rubikmaster (Jul 29, 2012)

ncube said:


> good job! what's with the random voldemorts?



LOL, literally the only reason I made them is so that people would notice it and like talk just about that. XD Idk, I just always like to add a bit of something weird in my videos.


----------

